# Where to purchase Progesterone suppositories?



## Imaan

Hi there,

I am due to begin IUI in October after a VERY long wait. I did one round of IUI years ago when I was abroad and they gave me Progesterone as standard - since it supports a health pregnancy and apparently increases chances of success.

Unfortunately my FS will not supply them and my GP told me it's due to NHS funding. So my questions is, does anyone know how I can obtain Progesterone suppositories in the UK without a prescription? I've looked everywhere online but the websites I've checked require a prescription.

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Patsy

I'm scouring the internet for the same thing, lol and can't seem to find out anywhere. I see you have no replies on here. Were you able to find out anything?


----------



## Sophe

All i've ever found with no prescription is the creams...

if you are willing to pay surely the GP can prescribe and you just pay??? I bet they won't do that though... GRRRRR


----------



## _Nell

you could try a natural progesterone cream like emerita (buy from amazon)

or if you want prescription only you can pay for a private GP consult (around £60) who would then give you a private (ie payable) prescription.

In theory the medication you are given in the follicular phase of your IUI cycle would be sufficient to give you a good strong ovulation, which will give you a strong corpus luteum to produce it's own progesterone anyway.

Good Luck!


----------



## MariaF

Hey honey, unfortunately you cant get progesterone without prescription. I had to beg the Fertility clinic for a private prescription. They are £17 a box and you need to be on them up until you are 12-14 weeks. So you will need abou 4-6 boxes.

Are you doing the IUI at a private clinic through the NHS?


----------



## Imaan

Hey Maria, 

Thanks hun. IUI is through the NHS so can't seem to get hold of any Progesterone. It's craziness!


----------



## MariaF

Yes, but where are you doing it? Is it at an NHS hospital? Our PcT told me that NHS only has contracts with private clinics for fertility.

I must say I felt humiliated, looked down at and having to beg for progesterone test at that private clinic and then begging for progesterone :nope: and I had to pay £55 for bloods and then for private prescription!!! Even thgouh we were there through the NHS! But because it was a natural conception they didn't want to hear :nope: Not till I was waving a credit card at their faces!

Now looking back at it I think my experience was aweful! And not something anyone should go through, especially after you've been LTTTC for 2 years!!!!


----------



## Imaan

_Nell said:


> you could try a natural progesterone cream like emerita (buy from amazon)
> 
> or if you want prescription only you can pay for a private GP consult (around £60) who would then give you a private (ie payable) prescription.
> 
> In theory the medication you are given in the follicular phase of your IUI cycle would be sufficient to give you a good strong ovulation, which will give you a strong corpus luteum to produce it's own progesterone anyway.
> 
> Good Luck!

Thanks you! some great info there :thumbup:


----------



## Imaan

Patsy said:


> I'm scouring the internet for the same thing, lol and can't seem to find out anywhere. I see you have no replies on here. Were you able to find out anything?

I found that they dispatch it from the US but at a price.... quite expensive! so probably better to get a private GP to write a prescription. 

Isn't it crazy how some PCTs supply it, while others don't!


----------



## Imaan

MariaF said:


> Yes, but where are you doing it? Is it at an NHS hospital? Our PcT told me that NHS only has contracts with private clinics for fertility.
> 
> I must say I felt humiliated, looked down at and having to beg for progesterone test at that private clinic and then begging for progesterone :nope: and I had to pay £55 for bloods and then for private prescription!!! Even thgouh we were there through the NHS! But because it was a natural conception they didn't want to hear :nope: Not till I was waving a credit card at their faces!
> 
> Now looking back at it I think my experience was aweful! And not something anyone should go through, especially after you've been LTTTC for 2 years!!!!

I know what you mean! it almost feels like we are grovelling! if I had the money, I wouldn't think twice about going private. 

I'm with NHS Solihull Hospital.


----------



## Angelica80

I had 2 m/c 
Bought Wellsprings Serenity cream. But still wanting progesterone.
Gp refused. 
Surfing on Internet I found ladies with menopause also dying to get progesterone. And thanks to God I found this information. 
Go to Spain!!!! There yiu can buy progesterone over the counter.
Utrogestan 200mg vaginal capsules. 
Box with 15 10
Box with 60 42

A friend of mine who works once a month in BarCeline got it for me. So I have my supply. 

Anywhere in Spain you can get over the counter. Most pharmacis will sell only 4 boxes a time. 
So get 3 or 4 boxes of 60 capsules and put in check in bag to make sure you won't be in trouble.

Good luck
I'm also taking baby aspirin.


----------



## Angelica80

I had 2 m/c 
Bought Wellsprings Serenity cream. But still wanting progesterone.
Gp refused. 
Surfing on Internet I found ladies with menopause also dying to get progesterone. And thanks to God I found this information. 
Go to Spain!!!! There yiu can buy progesterone over the counter.
Utrogestan 200mg vaginal capsules. 
Box with 15 10
Box with 60 42

A friend of mine who works once a month in BarCeline got it for me. So I have my supply. 

Anywhere in Spain you can get over the counter. Most pharmacis will sell only 4 boxes a time. 
So get 3 or 4 boxes of 60 capsules and put in check in bag to make sure you won't be in trouble.

Good luck
I'm also taking baby aspirin.


----------



## WendyJ90

I began taking Prometrium (progesterone) for super irregular periods. (9 months with no period, two periods in one month, or a period for 10 weeks for example.) It has restored my sex drive and has given me a regular period. Insurance co. would not pay for this so I have to take it online.
So happy I have *found this website* \\:D/ and got progesterone with promocode "*GET10*"


----------

